# Trigger finger



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Does anyone here have trouble with trigger finger and what are you doing for it, if anything? It is where your finger doesn't want to bend down all the way and when it does, it snaps down. Same for straightening.
I have it in my left ring finger and it's getting very bad to the point I can't grip anything and the pain is getting worse. I've read that the usual treatment is cortisone shots in the tendon and if that doesn't work in 2 injections then surgery. Injections don't appeal to me but then neither does surgery. Any suggestions?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

My wife had been bothered quite a while with "triggerfinger" about six weeks ago the Dr gave her a cortizone shot (which hurt) in the finger.It took about two weeks before she could notice any improvement and its much better now or atleast she can move it now whereas she couldn't or it would lock up before. Now it moves with out locking up. She says she would get a shot. Eddie


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Eddie. What doctor did she go to? The only hand surgeons are far away. I wonder if orthopedic doctors deal with this. 
Tonight for the first time, it locked up and I had to open my finger with the other hand. Freaky!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I had that right after I had my son and it lasted a couple of years, but went away. I'm sort of wondering if it happaned to me since I was nursing that whole time. Perhaps my body was using up so much energy and nutrients making the milk that it didn't have enough for my body. I'm not sure, but maybe it could be helped with a more nutrient-rich diet and some supplements...might be something to look into.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Eat about 10 pecans. I've tried this and know it works. However, 4 or so hrs later you will have to eat more. There is an oil, in pecans, beginning w/ an R that goes to joints. A lb of pecans will last a long time. Keep them in freezer.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm, I wonder then about fish and flax oils. That could be a good experiment, sure wouldn't hurt me!


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I often wake up with one finger locked down and have to use the other hand to open it. Once I get up and start using my hand, it doesn't happen again, so I'm clenching my fist at night, I think, and it gets locked up. Are you doing something during the day, like clenching your fists from stress or anxiety, that you are not aware of?

Mine started when I started doing a composting toilet, because I was carrying heavy buckets a lot. I wonder if there is something you do during the day that is triggering this. Maybe something you could change how you do it?


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Nope, I'm pretty much babying my left hand, mostly from pain but it's been coming on gradually over the last few months. The only thing I can think of is handling hay bales without gloves. Sometimes I do wake up with my hand in a fist. I may try splinting it at night just to see what happens. I alos read that accupuncture helps and my chiropractor does that now.



naturewoman said:


> I often wake up with one finger locked down and have to use the other hand to open it. Once I get up and start using my hand, it doesn't happen again, so I'm clenching my fist at night, I think, and it gets locked up. Are you doing something during the day, like clenching your fists from stress or anxiety, that you are not aware of?
> 
> Mine started when I started doing a composting toilet, because I was carrying heavy buckets a lot. I wonder if there is something you do during the day that is triggering this. Maybe something you could change how you do it?


----------



## Bricker (Apr 15, 2006)

KimM....I've had trigger finger several times. It started years ago when I worked hauling freight. Do you have a small knot on the inside of your hand, about an inch below where the finger attaches to your hand? It would be at the joint. That is where it originates.

I have to get a cortisone shot in the knot. It is important to rub the knot very hard to break up the deposit in it. I used to think the pain and lockup was at the base of the finger. I went to a doctor and he went right to the knot. I have since been to another doctor and he said the same thing.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I took the cortisone shot today and it hurt quite a bit but not for long. There was lidocane in there too but of course it didn't start working until I was walking out. Anyway, as the night went on, the injection site got more and more sore and now, the 2 joints on either side hurt and my finger is still catching but worse now. What is scaring me is that my appointment was at 2:30 today. It's now almost 12:30 am and half my finger is still completely numb. :stars: I'll be calling them tomorrow. I should have tried the accupuncture first. :shrug:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Hi Kim, How's your finger doing now? Hope you're feeling better. For those wondering what it's all about here's a good description. http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00024

I've experienced this twice. Right hand, ring finger about 2 years ago. I had no clue what it was at the time but was in enough pain to see a Dr. And I have to be in a lot of pain to see a Dr. I had ignored too long for him to give me an injection, so we scheduled surgery and it's like brand new. This was an ortheopedic specialist.

It's now 2 years later and my middle finger on the right hand is having the same problem. I immediately went back to the Dr. and he gave me an injection which has lasted just shy of 6 months. At that time, he told me that they can give 2 injections and then surgery. Other than a sore hand for about 24 hours, I had no difficulty with the injection. But, 6 months later, it's bothering me again, no strength in my right hand (I'm right handed), I can hardly hold a pen or toothbrush, I can't straighten my finger at all, so I have another appt scheduled for this Friday. 

I'm prepared for another injection but I'd also be open to surgery to clear this up because this is a convenient time of year for me. If I get another injection and it lasts 6 months again, that would take me to goat kidding time in the spring, and I REALLY need both hands for that and milking. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I just got a second cortisone injection for a trigger thumb on my right hand. I've already met my deductable for this year, so I have an appointment for a checkup the last of November, and am already scheduled for surgery the first of December, in case the thumb isn't any better. Dr. said his December schedule is so busy, it'd be best to go ahead and schedule surgery, but can cancel the appointment if it's better or I change my mind. I'm taping my thumb up so as not to bend it much and being careful about using my right hand, hoping some healing will occur. If my thumb is still catching by checkup time, I'll probably go ahead and have surgery. I had carpel tunnel surgery in March. My DIL has had carpel tunnel surgery and surgery for trigger finger. She said the trigger finger surgery was nothing compared to the carpel tunnel.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope the shot worked for your trigger finger, KimM. I have a trigger finger, left hand middle finger, that just started a few weeks ago. I also have sleep apnea, or so DH says, and found that I was clenching my left hand into a fist so hard that I had to pry each finger open at a time in the morning. I don't know if the two are related but I started wearing the mandibular splint that I had made for TMJ at night and the left hand clenching went away but I still have trouble with the middle finger locking and snapping in the morning. I have some wrist splints for carpal tunnel and started wearing them and that helps some. I also try to keep the left hand under my pillow and sleep on it to stop the clenching but that doesn't work all the time. Not sure if I want shots or surgery but would be interested in acupuncture if it would help.


----------

